# Various videos of my previous haunts - plus bonus scare



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

I've begun archiving some of my haunt videos on my website : http://www.offtopicvideos.com

You'll find video of my haunt from 2003 and 2004 (as well as a mix of video of actual people going through the 2003 version). There is also a video of my girlfriend's little brother meeting the 8 foot tall Caretaker.

Feel free to upload your own - the site doesn't look like much yet, but I'm considering switching it to host haunt videos only.

charlie


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Man, that's messed up; what you did to that six year old. Funny as heck, but messed up.


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

That kid will never be the same again. Up and over the couch.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

hahahahhahaha OMG.. that is just toooooooo dang funny... poor kid! thank god I went to the bathroom befoe watching that hehehehe laughed mao!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Not cool.
Bad taste.
.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Didn't dig it...too far on the 6 year old. I scare the crap out of my 6 year old but he has safe retreat and it is a few seconds. Over the line.....


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

HAHAHA! that poor 6 year old.... Great video's charlie!!! Love it when the chick falls and HAHA is put on the screen....Can't wait to see more!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey Charlie,
I did want to give you a thumbs up on the other videos. I would like to clarify my point of view on the kid scare. This would make a good topic for discussion. Remember this is coming from someone who thinks 24/7 on how to scare folks.
1. The kid is an unwilling victim. (Not a problem if that is all) unless the end result from the person is negative.
2. The kid is grabbed and forced to the scene. (Normal for a parent to do) but you are not the parent.
3. The kid has no escape. ( Now you touch a criminal element)
4. The amount of time creates a combination of elements that take it from a simple scare to terror.
5. When does the kid laugh? When does he say that was cool? If he does, you should show it in the video. I like to hear scream, scream, then laugh, laugh or at least that was cool.
6. I am an ex-cop. If I came upon that video, and I was an officer in your state, that would cause me to have to write a report. That would mean, you are now going to have some sort of problem yourself.

I am sorry Charlie, to me, it is way over the line. I have showed this video to a few non Haunters and they laugh at first and then they are appalled.

For you haunters who think this is cool. Don’t forget that we are not allowed to haunt everywhere. If you take our image to a degree that can be considered mentally abusive, as we freely advertise, what do we promote? Extinction? 

I see a bunch of big kids beating up a helpless kid. In my mind it would had been really funny if it ended in the first few minutes but an hour later. I think it borders on criminal.
Just my 2 cents…. Take it or leave it.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Wow, an HOUR??? I only watched it for a few moments. My daughter came in who is 7 by the way and said "why would you wanna scare a little kid? Thats mean!" Sounds like she was right if it went on for an hour.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

> Wow, an HOUR??? I only watched it for a few moments


 umm I just watched it till the lil man hopped over the couch..(still think that part is rather funny) I didn't even make it to half the stuff yall are talking about! Goodness.. I love to hear kiddies scream.. but an hour later? YIKES


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i didn't think it was too over the line minus the dragging part. When I was six my dad would dunk me in the pool and hold me over the water and I would scream and cry cause I was scared of pools it's a pretty close mental situation here. I'm fine and I love swimming underwater now.


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Not cool at all.This video really pissed me off!!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Skeletonwl, who told you that yo are fine...D'oh!:googly:


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

FYI - the dad was there and it was his idea, and the guy that brought him back in wasn't me, it was his older brother. Also, he remained in the bathroom for an hour - however we were not actively scaring him during that time - in fact, the video shows the only encounters that took place. I appreciate the comments and concerns, but this isn't a kid whos house we broke into, we knew him and were invited by his dad. I suspect him staying in the bathroom was just to get additional attention (his dad sat in there with him) and he frequently asks when the caretaker will be coming back (tauntingly) - so lighten up.

Tonguesandwich - since you obviously know more about the law than me please enlighten me. Is there a legal issue with posting videos of scaring people? I have video of my haunts for the past 4-5 years that I would really like to post online.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

tonguesandwich said:


> Skeletonwl, who told you that yo are fine...D'oh!:googly:


haha well I can dream!

Charlie, thanks for clearing that up! See guys it wasn't bad. I do think ToungueSandwhich's explanation was pretty thoughtful though


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey Charlie, in no way am I attacking you as an individual.. even though when I showed my wife the video, she wanted to attack you, she still works for the police. I am not a lawyer and I do not know the laws of your state but yes you can get in trouble for videos that involve minors. Honestly if I knew who you were and what state you were in I would feel responsible by law to call child protective services. Now would you get in trouble, I don't know but you would have to deal with that end of government and most likely have to pay legal services. Before you say a bug must have crawled up my A$$.. please take note of some of the comments that some of the haunters have posted. We all love to scare the crud out of people, in fact we are passionate about it. We are just like you... maybe a little older and more screwed up. Even if the whole thing is absolutely innocent, your editing conveys a different message. trust me, I am far from innocent, nor are my friends, but we don't plaster are sins on the internet...well not always.
My advice, be careful. Keep haunting. Learn from all these old haunters on these sites (I am amazed at their talent). The law is always a concern for us regardless if it is civil or criminal. I believe that you have pulled the video down, wise choice.
Best of luck
Keep Haunting


----------



## DoubleX (Jan 13, 2008)

good videos man!


----------

